# Nutrition: Digital Food Scale



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

I interested in upgrading to a digital food scale...can't be to neurotic when it comes to weighing my cheerioos!  

Any recommendations or experiences you'd like to share?

The "EatSmart" Digital Nurtrition Scale caught my eye...much nicer then my Polder bannana bowl. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Get one that weighs to the gram?

The only important thing about it is that it is digital...but that's it. The second is to make sure you don't go anorexic. It's almost to easy after you get one.


----------



## SlaminSam (Nov 1, 2007)

*The MyWeigh 7001DX is a good one.....*

I got this one and it seems to be very good. I think the "Biggest Loser" used them. I have used to measure things other than food and it has both oz and grams. I have had it for about 2 years and it's still going strong.

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-7001dx.aspx


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Digital—what's that?*



iliveonnitro said:


> Get one that weighs to the gram?
> 
> The only important thing about it is that it is digital...but that's it. The second is to make sure you don't go anorexic. It's almost to easy after you get one.


Just for some entertainment, here's my ancient scale that weighs to the gram and has done so for the last 102 years. This letter scale was handed down through the family from my grandfather. He bought it, we think, in 1906. Flipping the weight from one position to the other changes the gram range and resolution. Zeroing is done by the leveling screw on the right foot.

Top pictures shows 13 grams of pecans, bottom picture a 165 gram apple.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Hubby purchased a digital oz/g scale at like Staples or something probably 6 years ago for weighing r/c car parts (we use it for bike parts also). I've been using it to weigh food sometimes. But, I measure out my Cheerios with a measuring cup


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

use it to get a good rough idea of the meal portions you eat, but dont get too obsessed about measuring everything ALL THE TIME! it can become a bit of an ennoying obsession!


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a basic one that just measures in grams vs. ounces. I've played with fancier ones that will calculate calories and carbs and all that, for whatever food you're weighing. I think it's overkill but to each their own... 

I use mine less for portion control and more for consistency. For instance making sure I only boil exactly half the box of pasta so there's enough left over for another day. But it's also good for making sure that if the serving size is 250 grams, I am actually eating 250 grams.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

MontyCrisco said:


> ...
> But it's also good for making sure that if the serving size is 250 grams, I am actually eating 250 grams.


Soo true. I had no idea how little 1.5oz of almonds actually was.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I spent around 50 dollars on one from Bed Bath & Beyond which has been great. It also works great for weighing bike stuff less than 5 pounds like tires, wheels, etc...
Great for portion control but don't go crazy.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I understand those who are interested in portion control would want a scale, but self control and listening your body and common sense are better monitors of how much one eats. If you eat twice as many nuts as "you're supposed to" just eat less of whatever you're eating the next meal.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

ping771 said:


> I understand those who are interested in portion control would want a scale, but self control and listening your body and common sense are better monitors of how much one eats. If you eat twice as many nuts as "you're supposed to" just eat less of whatever you're eating the next meal.


This is true but for some every gram does count in every meal for those getting to or maintaining there ideal weight for a given event, 3 mths leading up to my main hill climbing events l weigh everything that enters my body, after that the old guess a metre does just fine but the weight comes back awfully fast when you are not counting grams 6-7 kilos in about 6wks for me then it just levels out till l do it all again in 8 mths time


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

PMC said:


> I spent around 50 dollars on one from Bed Bath & Beyond which has been great. It also works great for weighing bike stuff less than 5 pounds like tires, wheels, etc....


Wow. I got a digital scale in the office supply section at Sam's Club for way under $50. Good up to five pounds and does oz or gms. Also has the tare button so you can zero up with a container and get the net content weight.

I've weighed everything from spokes to frames.

My problem with weighing food is I'm never convinced the content per unit is all that accurate. What I mean is if it weighs 100 gms (accurately), I'm never convinced anyone know exactly how much fat, protein, fiber or anything else is in that 100 gms, certainly not to the same precision as weight. 

But if that's what it takes for you, great. 

I just always try to break Mom's rule and NOT eat everything on my plate. :idea:


----------

